# Adjusting A Vostok?



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

I have friend with one of these (2432 movement) and it's gaining 1-2 minutes per day. There is a small lever with + and - on the movement is it a simple matter of moving it towards the - and can he do this with a small screwdriver, etc?

a picture is here

__
https://flic.kr/p/1329840928

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking at mine (K-3 Sub) I can't really tell which bit to push.

It LOOKS like it might be the small single prong with the two dots which should be adjusted.

Can't tell just eyeballing it. (Where's that loupe?)

In your picture you're pointing at the odd bits that look like oh, what? Two hands applauding?

Not 100% sure those are the bits to push.

As I've been told here, "If you're forcing it, you're breaking it." So, just be careful!


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

C.W. said:


> Looking at mine (K-3 Sub) I can't really tell which bit to push.
> 
> It LOOKS like it might be the small single prong with the two dots which should be adjusted.
> 
> ...


Thanks, he's moved it anyway. Now the pointer is right in the middle of the + and -. it was well into the + and was running fast. So hopefully that's done the trick. I won't see him again till Monday so i'll let people know how he's got on then.

Cheers, Rob.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes basically moving to the - will slow it down, however there are 2 bits that move, if he's moved the wrong one it will run erratic but as he's already done it there's not a lot you can do now.


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

pg tips said:


> yes basically moving to the - will slow it down, however there are 2 bits that move, if he's moved the wrong one it will run erratic but as he's already done it there's not a lot you can do now.


He moved the forked lever (hope that makes sense)

Rob.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yes after finding a better pic it does make sense and yes it is the right one, is it running any better?


----------



## jammie*dodger (Mar 8, 2007)

pg tips said:


> yes after finding a better pic it does make sense and yes it is the right one, is it running any better?


A little. Sounds like it needs some more fettling

Cheers, Rob.


----------

